# Selección de un motor paso a paso



## Damapeco (Mar 25, 2014)

Buenas tardes!

Soy nueva por acá y no tengo muchos conocimientos de electrónica, tal vez podrían ayudarme en la selección de un motor paso a paso para mi proyecto...... les explico:

Para mi proyecto necesito seleccionar un motor paso a paso que pueda soportar una carga de 102 kg. 

Esta es la configuración que necesito es: Motor paso a paso con tornillo sin fin integrado (o actuador lineal?, no se si se dice así), sobre el tornillo se apoya directamente una placa (en posición horizontal) y esta lleva una carga de 102 kg. La idea es que el motor haga subir y bajar esta placa.

En Internet conseguí que para calcular el par del motor necesitaba la carga y el radio del tornillo. Tomando un diámetro de 1 cm (por ejemplo) me da un par de 5 Nm aproximadamente, y finalmente, tomando una velocidad de 6.015 rpm obtengo una potencia de 30KW..... y no se siquiera si es lógico. En Internet no consigo motores con esas características. 

Debo estar haciendo algo mal pero no logro saber que. Podrían ayudarme? que debo tomar en cuenta para la selección de un motor paso a paso según mi caso?

Gracias!!


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Mar 25, 2014)

no soy experto en motores a pasos 
pero si puedo asegurar que para tener un buen torque se necesita una reduccion con engranes

es decir hacer uso de una caja reductora a eso se le llama motorreductor.

si no se hace esto el motor por mas fuerza que tenga sera muy debil a cargas demaciado grandes, la caja reductora , como su nombre lo indica reduce velocidad pero ganas torque.

el calculo no sabria dartelo pero con los motores que he trabajado tienen la caja reductora.


----------



## fuzzer0110 (Mar 25, 2014)

Hola Damapeco, bienvenida al foro.  Para mover una carga de 102 Kg. de forma vertical, accionando un tornillo de forma directa, necesitarías un motor de mucha potencia.  Como te ha indicado TRILO-BYTE, necesitarás de mucho torque para ese trabajo y tal vez ya no sea apropiado un motor paso a paso. Que precisión vas a necesitar? Porque si fuera necesario adicionar un moto-reductor, debes tener en cuenta que no todos vienen con cero juego (backslash), en el eje de salida.

Sin embargo, para empezar con lo que tienes ahora y hacer un cálculo correcto, es necesario saber:

- Paso del tornillo y número de entradas
- Altura o recorrido total
- Tiempo en que debe hacer el recorrido total

Saludos!


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Mar 25, 2014)

Dale una mirada a mi tutorial sobre motores de paso que te permitirá adquirir un poco de conocimientos.

Para empesar como objetivo es calcular que torque requieres. Como TRILO-BYTE muy acertadamente dice, probablemente puedes integrar una reducción con engranajes. 

El asunto de la selección de las características del motor de paso requiere entender el asunto al punto que lo que buscas es un motor que tengo un torque que como requerimiento mínimo pueda proveer al torque que necesitas.

Eso empieza por entender que cuanto menor la tensión nominal del motor de paso bipoar hybrido sea, mas torque y potencia podrás lograr. Un controlador de motor de paso bipolar utiliza la técnica del PWM para limitar la corriente que fluirá por sus bobinas al máximo permitido por las especificaciones del motor. Como tensión aplicarás el máximo que te sea posible, la PWM y el controlador del motor de paso limitaran la corriente! Como es facil de calcular:

P = Potencia en vatios = U en voltios * I en Amperios.

Tomemos el ejemplo de un motor de paso de buena calidad con una tensión nominal de 3 VDC y un máximo permisible de 3 A y apliquemos estos valores nominales a la ecuación:

P = U * I = 3 VDc * 3 A = 9 W

Apliquémosle a ese mismo motor de paso una tensión de 36 VDC y hagamos que el controlador limite la corriente a los 3 amperios permitidos:

P = U * I = 36 VDC * 3 A = 108 W

Debido a que el controlador se encarga de no permitir flujo de mas de 3 A el motor no tendrá problemas con la alta tensión aplicada!

En mi modelo, donde uso un motor de paso de un torque nominal de 3 Nm, tensión nominal de 3.8 VDC y una corriente máxima permitida de 3.0 amperios, opero este motor alimentándolo con 12 baterias LiFePO4 conectadas en serie. Con las baterías llenas el motor recibe casi 40 VDC y los 3 Amperios máxinmamanete permitidos.

Pero otro aspecto muy importante de entender de motores de paso es que pierden torque cuando mas rápido sean operados. En el video que puse en youtube puedes ver que tan rápido el motor de paso es capaz de girar, pero también, como a cierta velocidad llega el momento donde para y vibra por falta de torque!


----------



## Damapeco (Mar 28, 2014)

Hola!

Primero que nada, gracias a todos por sus respuestas! , Hellmut1956, estoy leyendo tu tutorial.

Bueno...  me tome mi tiempo para ver como explicaba mejor mi problema. Aquí les dejo unas fotos del sistema que quiero hacer:

Ver el archivo adjunto 107532

El motor debe ser como este:

Ver el archivo adjunto 107533

(Alguien puede confirmarme que se trata de un motor paso a paso? perdonen mi ignorancia pero, como saberlo?)

y esta es una foto del sistema existente que quiero reproducir pero para cargas superiores:

Ver el archivo adjunto 107534

Este sistema existente me parece que no usa reductor, simplemente el motor con el husillo integrado. 

En la primera foto:
La parte azul no se desplaza, esta fija con respecto a la estructura de la máquina.
La parte naranja se desplaza verticalmente hacia arriba y hacia abajo gracias al usillo que está libre y en contacto con la “placa que soporta la carga” y la placa triangular de abajo.
Algunos datos:
Paso del husillo : 2mm
Recorrido total : 400 mm
Tiempo aproximado en el que debe hacer el recorrido total: 0.0035 m/s (3.5mm/s)


Entonces, en este caso, calcular el torque que necesito utilizando la fuerza ejercida (102 kg) y el radio del husillo (1.1 mm) es correcto?, esto me daria aproximadamente 5.5 Nm. Sera posible conseguir un motor paso a paso capaz de proporcionarme ese torque, utilizando la técnica del PWM?, no es exagerado?



Hay un problema con las fotos, no se como hacer que aparezcan en mi comentario. Las he subido a la galeria de usuarios y corresponden de la siguiente forma:

la primera: Sistema
Segunda: Actionneur linéaire pas a pas
tercera: Motor


----------



## fuzzer0110 (Mar 29, 2014)

Hola Damapeco, haciendo algunos cálculos para tu aplicación, parece que si es posible hacerlo con un motor paso a paso.  Lo datos que nos das son los siguientes:

- Peso Máximo = 102 Kg = 224.4 Lb
- Paso Tornillo = 2 mm.
- Recorrido Total = 400 mm.
- Velocidad = 3.5 mm/Seg = 0.688 Ft/Min  (Ft/Min = Pies por minuto)

Es común encontrar en internet el cálculo de potencia para motores paso a paso, pero orientados a máquinas herramientas y no para elevar una carga, como es tu caso.

Para hallar la potencia en HP necesaria para elevar una carga verticalmente, el torque y las rpm, necesitamos los siguientes datos:

HP = Potencia en caballos
P = Peso en libras
V = Velocidad en Pies/Minuto
EF = Eficiencia del sistema (aquí vamos a usar 0.7 (el 70%)
T = Torque en N-m
oz-in = Onzas por pulgada

HP =  (P * V) / (33000 * EF) = (224.4 * 0.688) / (33000 * 0.7) = 0.00668

Entonces sabemos que para elevar ese peso a esa velocidad necesitamos 0.00668 HP. Para hallar el Torque necesitaremos conocer las rpm del motor:

rpm = 3.5/2*60 = 105

T = (7120 * HP) / rpm = (7120 * 0.00668) / 105 = 0.46 N-m

Entonces nos da que necesitamos un motor que nos de un torque de 0.46 N-m a 105 rpm

En los motores paso a paso es también muy común usar como medida de torque en oz-in.

Para convertir N-m a oz-in se multiplica por 141.6:

0.46 * 141.6 = 65.13 oz-in

A esas rpm tan bajas y ese torque, la verdad no sabría decirte que motor aplicaría, pero tal vez Hellmut1956 que tiene más experiencia con este tipo de motores, nos pueda colaborar con el dato de un motor o motor con reductor que se acomode a los resultados.

Saludos!

PD. 33000 y 7120 son constantes usadas para este tipo de cálculos.


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Abr 6, 2014)

En si sencillamente hay que observar la relación del torque a la fuerza. 

Torque = Fuerza * Brazo

Si lo que conocen del Motor es su torque 5 Nm y ademas consideran que

1 Newton = 1 kg * g (9.8m/sec^2)

102 kg = x newton / 9.8 m s^2

Para los propósitos normales basta con usar 10 en vez de 9.8.

100 kg * 10 = 1000 N

1000N * radio = 5 Nm 

=> 5 NM = 5000 Nmm
 => Radio = 5000 Nmm/1000N = 5 mm

Esto significa que un motor de paso de 5 Nm de torque puede sostener 100kg a un brazo de 5 mm, lo que sería equivalente al radio de la polea! Siempre y cuando esto no sobrepase el límite de solicitación del eje del motor a una fuerza radial que es lo que resulta si los 10o kg ejercen una fuerza perpendicular al eje del motor!

Si los 5 Nm de torque son el torque nominal del motor de paso. Nominal significa que el motor expuesto a una alimentación eléctrica con el valor de la tensión especificada para el motor de paso y la corriente máxima permitida. Tomemos también aquí valores que simplifiquen los cálculos.

El motor de paso de 5 Nm tenga una tensión especificada de 4 VDC y una corriente máxima de 4A:

Potencia del motor nominal que resulta en 5 NM:

P = V * A = 4 VDC * 4 A = 16 W

Si en vez de un radio de 5 mm quiero uno de 20 mm requiero cuadruplicar el torque, lo que alcanzo cuadruplicando la tensión:

P (4*) = 16 VDC * 4 A = 64 W

Por favor usar para este cálculo los valores especificados para el motor de paso en su placa de tipo! Todo esto es para realizar un cálculo aproximado y uso valores ficticios! Pero este es el método para calcular que valor aproximado para tensión requiero!

Ahora resulta que motores de paso pierden torque cuando mas rápido den sus pasos. En la hoja de datos aparece un gráfico que da esta información. Eso significa que cuanto mas rápido quiera elevar la carga de 102 kg mas torque pierdo! Asumamos que basándonos en una polea de un radio de 20 mm, lo que da una circunferencia  de la polea de C = 2 * 20 mm * Pi (3.6) = 144 mm, queramos hacer girar el motor 3 veces por segundo:

Eso significa que la carga es elevada 3 veces la circunferencia por segundo!

144 mm * 3 = 432 mm

Si el gráfico nos indicara una reducción del torque de un 10%, entonces tendríamos aumentar el valor de la tensión por un 10%:

16 VDC * 1.1 = 17.6 VDC

Este cálculo asumiendo datos ficticios que deberán ser reemplazados por aquellos que corresponden la motor de 5 Nm, indicaría que una tensión de 24 VDC y un amperaje de 4 A, una fuente electrica que nos de 100 W mínimo debería ser adecuado para el objetivo requerido!

Durante los próximos meses haré mis experimentos con el motor del video y una tensión de 24 VDC y un tambor con un largo de la circunferencia para la escota del modelo del velero de 400 mm.


----------



## jam2049 (Nov 26, 2015)

hola foro de electronica como estan

tengo una duda con un sistema que estoy haciendo algo similar pero la diferencia es que el movimiento es horizontal quisiera conocer que motor a pasos pudiera implementar para que mueva un peso aproximado de 40 kg, a traves de una base con un husillo, como lo podria calcular

de antemano gracias


----------

